# Another Foamed Viv



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Bought a 3ft glass tank off ebay for £8! so started another foamed project!

Just gotta decide the covering- either the usual coco covering, or try grout and paint. any suggestions?

Also, a fellow forum member sent me an awsum hilti foam gun (cheers dude)- so much control and easy to use!


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

This is pretty awesome dude, do you just use normal expanding foam??
Hurry up and finish it lol


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

wow, whats it for?


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

puffthebeardeddragon said:


> wow, whats it for?


Going to do 3 like this, one for red eyes, one for my klemmeri, and then another which will probably grow in for ages as will be for when I can find CB Williamansi or maybe milk frogs...

Just gotta find out what sort of paint is safe otherwise will just do my normal coco fibre covering...


----------



## frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad (Feb 26, 2009)

hey curious as to the foam gun you mentioned i brought a big can of foam used it once now the end has clogged as wasnt easy to clean what type of gun is it where are they availible an do they take all can sizes..????

thanks ad =]


----------



## Stuart C (Jun 12, 2008)

frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad said:


> hey curious as to the foam gun you mentioned i brought a big can of foam used it once now the end has clogged as wasnt easy to clean what type of gun is it where are they availible an do they take all can sizes..????
> 
> thanks ad =]


you can get cleaner stuff to wash it out with once your finished, not sure if it will work when its dry? off the top of my head I think screwfix keeps it. edit: they also keep the guns and cans


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

8 quid for that :O!?

Looks good dude keep us updated.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 2 of the build.

Overlapped onto the tree a bit, but this is to try and make these areas darker to look like hollows.


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks great!! Are you gonna cover it in substrate or cork bark it or what?
If you've seen lizard-landscapes tree video on youtube he did a great bark affect with grout!!!


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Its going to be grouted / painted etc. Rock wall at the back, routes and vines climbing over the top.


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

thats definetly one of the best backgrounds iv seen:no1:

QUOTE:frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad hey curious as to the foam gun you mentioned i brought a big can of foam used it once now the end has clogged as wasnt easy to clean what type of gun is it where are they availible an do they take all can sizes..????

thanks ad =] same fing happend to me


----------



## frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad (Feb 26, 2009)

cheers ill go look there think theres one not to far away =]

thanks adam.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Its a hilti gun, foam and cleaner. Quite expensive though. You also want the cleaner as this will stop it clogging up.

I used to use polycell foam, as this does not contain fire retardents which are harmfull. The hilti stuff does, but the wall will have a vineager wash, then be sealed with fibreglass resin.

The polycell stuff is a cheaper option if only doing 1 viv.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Been away visiting family, so 1st chance had to do a bit more. 

Next layer will be the 1st coloured layer.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Update- 1st layer of colour.










Next layer will be allowed to half set, then detail carved in. 

After that, is just painting / detailing.


----------



## frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad (Feb 26, 2009)

looks awesome its harder to get a forest look than a rockwall look gonna attemp it soon practice in a cardboard box first i think lol

thanks for help =]

adam.


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

looking great. expanding foam is amazing stuff. shot a brand new tube with a nail gun at work. blew up everywhere lol (don't try it though.....messy!!):whistling2:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Just gotta let it dry, clear around the excess grout I spilt, then seal it.

Oh, and then put some doors on it!










Had advertised before to do these for others, had only asked for material costs and a crate of guinness but got no interest!


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

thinking about doing one like this and was wandering how the substrate sticks to the foam???

great stuff by the way:no1:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Almost done. Sorry about crap pics.

Just waiting on mesh for the vent, door runners, then will plant it.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks awesome mate. Are you gonna do a the whole natural setup thing or just live plants/fake?


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

jamesthornton said:


> Looks awesome mate. Are you gonna do a the whole natural setup thing or just live plants/fake?


I keep lots of darts etc, so in my eyes, natural is the only way to go!


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Bump up - any updates?

I'm trying to find something similar to do but can't find any cheap vivs/tanks on ebay :\.


----------

